# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Blindedarmontsteking?

## lutjewicht

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik heb gezocht op dit forum maar kon niet echt iets vinden wat mijn vraag kan beantwoorden.
Vanaf vorige week dinsdag had ik wat vage buikpijn klachten rond mijn navel. 
Het waren 'steken' wat kwam en weer ging, ik zocht er niks achter.
Zo werd het met de dag erger, waarna ik in de nacht van donderdag op vrijdag meerdere malen wakker ben geworden van pijn in mijn buik, hevige pijn.
Vrijdagochtend zat ik om 6 uur beneden en was er 1 ding voor mij duidelijk: ik was ziek. 
Ik was misselijk, had verhoging en flinke buikpijn. 
Die dag stond er vanuit mijn werk iets speciaals op de planning en heb besloten een paracetamol te nemen en toch mee te gaan. 
Toen ik aan het einde van de middag thuis kwam werd ik steeds zieker. 
Vrijdagavond had ik koorts (38.5) en was ontzettend misselijk. De buikpijn werd steeds erger, nog steeds rond de navel. 
Al met al wel een goede nachtrust gehad en zaterdag was de koorts vervangen door lichte verhoging en ik voelde me niet meer zo ziek. 
Alleen de buikpijn zat er nog steeds. Ook had ik vanaf vrijdag ochtend nog niet weer gegeten. Ik had totaal geen eet lust. 
In de middag toch maar na veel aandringen een kop cup a soup geprobeerd. Na een paar slokken te hebben gehad ben ik er mee gestopt, bah het stond me enorm tegen.
In de avond had de pijn zijn toppunt bereikt. Ik kon niks meer, alleen stil liggen. 
Het straalde uit naar de rechter onderkant van mijn buik en mijn lies. Ook mijn been begon te 'zeuren'.
Ik had zoveel pijn dat de tranen mij over de wangen heen stroomden, zoveel pijn wens je niemand toe. 
Zondag maar even aankijken, wat tegen verwachting in redelijk goed ging. 
De buikpijn was heel erg verminderd en ik voelde me al wat beter. 
In de avond was ik heel erg zwak, ik durfde niet eens te slapen, was bang dat mijn hart er mee zou stoppen zo zwak voelde ik me. 
Maandag, nog steeds niks gegeten, ben ik toch maar even naar de huisarts geweest. Hij dacht meteen aan een blindedarmontsteking maar omdat mijn buikpijnklachten eigenlijk zo goed als weg waren, en hij overal kon drukken kon hij het niet plaatsen. 
Ik moest met spoed bloedprikken. De uitslag hiervan was dat de ontstekingwaardes wel wat met de kop er bovenuit staken maar niet zorgwekkend.
De huisarts dacht dat de ontsteking weer op retour was. 
Dinsdags heb ik pas weer wat gegeten. 
Nu heb ik links en rechts wel gehoord dat het kan zijn dat een blindedarmontstekingtijdelijk weer weg gaat en na een paar dagen/weken weer op komt zetten tot een acute blindedarmontsteking. Hier kan ik echter niks op internet over vinden. 
Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie ; als jullie mijn verhaal zo horen waar denken jullie dan aan? 
En klopt het dat een blindedarm kan sluimeren? 

Alvast bedankt, 
Met vriendelijke groet

----------


## lutjewicht

Niemand? Ook niemand die dit herkent?

----------


## kimmo

Volgens mij heb je de vraag in een verkeerde rubriek gesteld. Stel de vraag ook eens in Ziektes & Aandoeningen. Misschien kan je je opmerkingen wel overzetten in die rubriek.

----------

